# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  ممكن اسعار السيارات فى المنطقة الحرة...ضرووورى

## alibasha

انا طالب بعثة واريد معرفة اسعار السيارات قبل الجمارك فى المنطقة الحرة 
عشان احنا لينا بعض الاعفاء الجمركى كنت عايز اعرف ياترى لو اشتريت السيارة من المنطقة الحرة افضل ولا من هنا؟
لكن المشكلة ان انا فى الصين ولا اريد السيارات الصينى

شكرا لتعاونكم

----------

